# printer head cleaning



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

No need to soak it.

Who told you to " soak your head?" :devil3:

Use Simple Green concentrate, full strength, a cotton swab, and clean the head. 

Change swabs often, until it stays ink free, wipe the head on a paper towel, reinstall.


ED


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. It's all water under the bridge. Next time I have printing issues, I will try wipe but this time I didn't know and also black refused to print at all. I had to suspect the problem wasn't on the surface. All the videos I saw either syringe pump the solution through or soaking in water or solution. I think the half the problem was the gunk on the head rest stop from all the deep cleaning I tried.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Funny, I just had my very old EPSON lock/gunk up the print head.

I had not used it for an extended period while away.

It was so old, that they have discontinued the ink, but I had a bunch of reserve ink cartridges, and tried to resurect it.

My print head was not realistically removable. I tried numerous head cleanings, leaving time in between for softening the ink, tried water and ammonia solution, first with qtips, then I tried injecting it in the print head.

I really hit it hard, as I knew I was going to have to soon get a new unit, but I just wanted to use up my reserve ink cartridges. The ink was not old/outdated.

Basically, I failed and it is in the junk/dump now. I could not get it to even spit ink.

Anybody need some Epson C-84 ink cartridges...... FREE.

I bit the bullet and got the new Epson et-3750 from Costco on sale.

It uses bottled ink in volume and relatively inexpensive, and no more $40 cartridges.

I can't quite figure out really how EPSON now makes money... sure the one time sale of the unit, but they were just r_p_ing us before with the repeat sales of cartridges.

Good luck


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Many people will take their old empty cartridge, drill a tiny hole in the top, refill it from a bottle, seal the hole with wax, and run it many times.

So Epson don't make much profit off those people anyway.

Sure after a dozen times or so the little heaters in the cartridge will stop heating the ink, and it wont vaporize to spray on the page, then they need a new cartridge, but they have saved much money refilling the cartridge.

Too bad that you didn't try the simple green cleaner, it works.


ED


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Use aluminum HVAC tape to seal the holes. The refill kits come with hypodermics with blunt needles and a tiny drill bit to refill.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

For general info, new standby printer also started printing ragged. I used the cd driver. When that's deleted and new driver install from the maker's website, it started printing ok. This new printer is 6600 and older model with no gray ink (7500 is the one that went out of commission) and cd driver may have been not quite compatible with win 10. I also use half price ink from 4inkjets. Many years of relatively trouble free ink so I thought I'd give them little kudos here.:smile:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

.... and for those with laser printers, when your toner cartridge starts running out, you can get some additional life out of the toner cartridge by taking it out and shaking it. (My printer is small, I actually just pick up the whole printer and shake it.)


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

When I had inkjet printers many moons before, i let the heads sit in diluted alcohol then rinsed and dried on paper towels. 

I got tired of the maintenance so I switched to laser. It’s a huge leap in convenience - never having “ink” that dries out (money thrown away). One of my printers has a toner that’s been in there for over 2 years and I print a lot - I volunteer teaching seniors and I print handouts on my own printers.


----------



## Stollerko (Mar 16, 2018)

I think now you can take a special liquid in a PC shop to clean them. Or not? Because in a modern one there is some special stuff that is not recommended to be cleaned with an alcohol.


----------



## DIYNOTES (Mar 20, 2018)

Try to clean the positioner, it can get grease and because of this there are problems with printing. At me because of the dirty positioner the printer did not take correctly a paper.


----------



## CamperD (May 21, 2017)

I gave up on my HP inkjet last year. Cartridges are expensive and dry up badly when not used. Laser is the way to go. I found an HP laser printer...wireless, for 60% off. Paid $120 and its the only printer of any kind that I have seen that came with a FULL (1500 page) cartridge (toner or ink). Runs great and never dries up


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

CamperD said:


> I gave up on my HP inkjet last year. Cartridges are expensive and dry up badly when not used. Laser is the way to go. I found an HP laser printer...wireless, for 60% off. Paid $120 and its the only printer of any kind that I have seen that came with a FULL (1500 page) cartridge (toner or ink). Runs great and never dries up


What model number is this?


----------

